# Help guys im scareddd?



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

Is this all a part of dp or could it be something like a chemical imbalance or something more serious ?

I feel my mind is numb mentally
I feel dead
numb to my surroundings and myself
I feel i just exist
Feel like ive lost my personality
Feel like a walking zombie
mind doesnt seem clear
Feel transparent/invisible
Feel like a different person

is this all a part of dp or could this be something more serious?


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

riokid said:


> Is this all a part of dp or could it be something like a chemical imbalance or something more serious ?
> 
> I feel my mind is numb mentally
> I feel dead
> ...


Its all just part of dp, don't worry







I've all those symptoms too x


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

Is it really though, I have it 24/7 very scary and frightening. can i please ask you a few questions?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes i feel im never satisfied with what answer i get im so scared that this will never go away, it feels like im developing a mental illness, Does the numbness and dead feeling go away?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, dp is a type of metal illness. I don't know what else to tell you. Everything, *including* feeling scared, feeling like you're going crazy, feeling like maybe you're psyhotic, feeling like maybe you're sick, feelin out of control, or like there's something physically wrong ith your brain, ALL of these feelings are completely normal and basicaly harmless. I know it doesn't feel that way, but the feelings themselves can't hurt you. You will be ok.

Look around for a therapist who knows about trauma (I know you don't have trauma, but thy will understand the dp), and start talkng about how you feel out loud, wih another person. IT will help. Go to bn.com and look up depersonalization, get the overcoming dp book and *use* it


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

With dp is it normal to feel lost in your life and that you get no satisfaction from doing anything?Ino your helping me but honestly this numbness and deadness is terrible?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

He got it after doing meth, sure you could cover the medical bases, but ithink it could just make him more paranoid and scared.

Yes it's terrible awful horrible. But yes all of what you're experiencing is %100 completely normal for dp.


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

im very obbsessive yea, Do yous ever feel that your lost in your life and that you cant get sny satisfaction out of doing things?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

Well the most annoying thing for me is that i feel numb to muself in my mind and frel so dead 24/7! I really hope i get over this **** Its terrible it really is. I cant connect with myself and who i am. I feel like a different person 24/7. Will i get better and live a happy life or will i feel numb and dead and all this **** the rest of my life?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Please make an appointment with a therapist on monday. Isst-d.org might give you some leads, call someone in your area and ask for reccomendations, there's a find a therapist button somwhere, they have listings for the us and Canada, If you're somehwere else let me know, I'll see what I can find.

I know this isn't easy, I've had it for at least 5 years. Nearly eeryone here kind of freaks out at first, but it always goes away. You *will* be ok. Just go get some help


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> Well, dp is a type of metal illness. I don't know what else to tell you. Everything, *including* feeling scared, feeling like you're going crazy, feeling like maybe you're psyhotic, feeling like maybe you're sick, feelin out of control, or like there's something physically wrong ith your brain, ALL of these feelings are completely normal and basicaly harmless. I know it doesn't feel that way, but the feelings themselves can't hurt you. You will be ok.
> 
> Look around for a therapist who knows about trauma (I know you don't have trauma, but thy will understand the dp), and start talkng about how you feel out loud, wih another person. IT will help. Go to bn.com and look up depersonalization, get the overcoming dp book and *use* it


these overwhelming thoughts and feelings are NOT harmless. if you are young your body can handle a lot more, than as it ages along with these symptoms. i urge you to learn how to cope both mentally and physically. it can be done with a lot of dedication, that I did not have, until my body hurt terribly most of the time. since then, starting at around 45 years old, my body has demanded that I do something about it, even developing recurring shingles. most of the time my symptoms are handle-able today. i am 54 now. to believe that I could go through endless panic and turmoil at no cost was a truly stupid idea.

i have been taking xanax 2 or 3 times per week for about 5 years now. just a mg around 6 pm. it 'makes' me have a relaxing night off from dpd. even when i think i am relaxed my body has begun to let me know different. i am in therapy twice a week. doing yoga (with instruction, i tend to do it wrong unless someone is showing me), meditated breathing helps. when my anxiety is high at night it can wake me up. my chest feels like something is terribly wrong for no reason. i ride an exercise bike that also gets your arms a workout in like 5 minutes. that can actually work wonders to relax then and go to sleep. also i must pay attention to eat easily digested food if i am going to eat after dinner time. that can make a world of difference too. i totally recommend taking your physical health very seriously, eating and drinking as clean as you can, from process chemicalized food. these are things i only became willing to do after the pain. the emotional pain also has increased. i don't know how long i can continue the bouts i have with it. it is important to stay healthy. i want to live really, just to see how it all comes down. i need to be healthy in order to make it through my daily symptoms and i never know if i will have it in me the next time the emotional pain strikes. work on yourself. my hope for the future is that people take dpd very seriously.

i went to the national alliance for mental illness conference here in north id usa. a psychiatrist with bipolar disorder was giving a presentation (funded by a drug comp. fyi). he admitted that people are rutinely diagnosed bipolar 2 just to get them treatment. being diagnosed and treated for bipolar did me harm. i believe i have had dpd all my life and i was treated for bipolar, on and off medications that gave me physical problems and no relief, for 16 years, till i gave up and doctors gave up on me. so, i asked this psychiatrist how many people he diagnosed with dissociative disorders. he was like, "you mean symptoms?" i was like, "no. i mean disorders." he didn't even recognize what i was talking about. this was a week ago!

sometimes i hate this web site for it's naivety. this is a disorder that is very serious, runs in families, disables people from being able to function in society, and is responsible for some of the suicides. it is not easily gotten "well" from, whatever that means. if you think you can get well by all means please do your serious best. that's my opinion. don't play in the playground of dpd. it is not worth it. and for those of us stuck here, you aren't alone.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

riokid said:


> Is this all a part of dp or could it be something like a chemical imbalance or something more serious ?
> 
> I feel my mind is numb mentally
> I feel dead
> ...


By the way, lol. Didn't mean to scare you. The best of luck to you.


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

Is feeling numb minded and feeling dead 24/7 a part of it all? Is feeling transparent/invisible normal too? What about having a feeling of nothingness in your mind? also i feel ive lost my identity of who I am? this all normal?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

I only used the drug once.Is that all a part of dp?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok. I get that you're scared and panicking. But you don't seem to be listening, or taking in anything. You've asked about the same symptoms in just this post over and over and people keep giving you the exact same answers. The answers are not going to change. Call around and get an appoinment with a therapist or a drug counselor and start working on dealing with it


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

I understand kate no problem, I just want to clear a few things up. I cant connect with myself or my surroundings and my mind feels numb and dead. im scared that this is as good as it gets the numbness and deadness feeling 24/7? This was all drug induced, is there a good chance this will go away?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I suggest you go back and reread replies people have already provided. All the answers are already there


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

riokid said:


> I understand kate no problem, I just want to clear a few things up. I cant connect with myself or my surroundings and my mind feels numb and dead. im scared that this is as good as it gets the numbness and deadness feeling 24/7? This was all drug induced, is there a good chance this will go away?


yes. start to work on getting rid of it by moving on. go see a therapist and start eating clean food and making sure you are sleeping well. get a lot of exercise and stay away from computer screens as much as you can, and florescent lighting. in short go to work on getting healthy. if this was a one time drug induced experience than you know what it was like before. get back in the groove with help by concentrating on balance and nutrition. do deep breathing and calming exercises. go see a trauma therapist too. they will have helpful info. try to let go, if you will, of the fear. remember that there is plenty to be afraid of, but that we are all in this life experience together. whatever is is. celebrate your life, it's a miracle. even if you notice the symptoms persist. life can still be enjoyable and that is what i concentrate on even though i can't feel it well and it doesn't last long. good luck.


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

do you think this will go away?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Why'd you have to go and say that. Can't you tell how scared and freaked out and paranoid he is already?


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

riokid said:


> Is feeling numb minded and feeling dead 24/7 a part of it all? Is feeling transparent/invisible normal too? What about having a feeling of nothingness in your mind? also i feel ive lost my identity of who I am? this all normal?


I used to feel invisible all the time too but it went away, you will get better







but you need to see a doctor x


----------

